# 50k BABY here finally!!!



## piedpiper (Jul 28, 2011)

Well its here, most of them. Graphic card and the monitor is on its way.
HERE!! Hope the cable management is okay. Please suggest if it needs more twists and ties.
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/8720/27072011481.jpg

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/8213/27072011482.jpg

*img851.imageshack.us/img851/714/27072011483.jpg

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/27072011484.jpg/

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/2116/27072011487.jpg

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/8450/27072011489.jpg

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/8742/27072011491.jpg

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/7146/27072011492.jpg

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/3740/28072011497.jpg

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/7254/28072011498.jpg

My oldie monitor
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/9599/27072011485.jpg

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/1954/27072011486.jpg

Now like most of new computers its has some b*tch, Its as follows
1.Bios Temperature differs from HW monitor Pro and Core Temp. Why is that?
*img837.imageshack.us/img837/4089/110728133248.png

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/3457/61632896.png

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/2470/50975045.png

2. Even when I manually set the RAM frequency to 1333Mhz in BIOS, still it shows 699MHz on CPUZ

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/1372/110728133312.png

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/3274/65354585.png

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/8369/59251707.png

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/5056/49195443.png

3. CPUZ states Intel HD Graphics 1000, Whereas my cpu is Core i5-2400 which has HD graphics 2000.

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/3610/13335680.png

Please need help on these 3 occasion.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats piedpiper 


Could you post the full config?


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice Pics...


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you guys. But do you guys have any solutions for that.


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Which version of CPU-Z are you using?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats bro. enjoy 

Post full config


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks.
CPUZ is the latest version i.e 1.58


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 28, 2011)

congrats for your nice setup.about the RAM cpu-z is showing like that because ddr means double data rate, so 667 X 2 becomes 1333.so chill buddy there is no worries.


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 28, 2011)

OH is it? . I did multiply it by 2, then i thought it would be for dual channel memory. Anyway thanks a lot.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Post you full specs buddy..
Also its time to update your siggy.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 28, 2011)

@piedpiper

Nice rig there and cool fotos too 

Plz post the rig details and damages(and update ur siggy)

Also,whats that pic u set as desktop background?


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok so here's the thing. To post the full rig, I have yet to receive the graphic card and monitor and regarding the price, the Rs5000 which i paid as advance is as is. He said I can take home the parts and pay for once I receive everything. So wait till my card and monitor arrives will post everything.

@ mukherjee
Thanks. I don't know buddy. I downloaded the whole set from thepiratebay. I tried googling it but still couldn't find. Can anyone tell me which game and platform is it.?

Some more cable management.

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/3808/28072011515.jpg

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/7127/28072011516.jpg

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/1167/28072011517.jpg

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/862/28072011518.jpg

*img840.imageshack.us/img840/2130/28072011519.jpg

*img842.imageshack.us/img842/3421/28072011520.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2011)

^^ Congrats - the rig looks cool inside of the Cm Elite 430 

BTW, Install a gfx card - your rig would look more powerful


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> BTW, Install a gfx card - your rig would look more powerful


 He says its on its way 
and a new monitor too 



			
				 piedpiper said:
			
		

> BTW, Install a gfx card - your rig would look more powerful


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 29, 2011)

Guys what is CPUTIN? and why is it so high? Also Speedfan states CPU temp is 93.Whereas BIOS shows CPU only 45 and MB 30.

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/4495/52350624.png

*img847.imageshack.us/img847/413/20264948.png

Also, at boot, the computer tells me *no hard disk found* but it works fine. Why is that?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 29, 2011)

^^ use hwinfo for temperature and post the result.


----------



## shayem (Jul 30, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> @piedpiper
> 
> Also,whats that pic u set as desktop background?





piedpiper said:


> @ mukherjee
> Thanks. I don't know buddy. I downloaded the whole set from thepiratebay. I tried googling it but still couldn't find. Can anyone tell me which game and platform is it.?



tom clancy's ENDWAR AFAIK.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice work. But you can improve your cable management.


----------

